# Newest Rat Rod now with backdrop !+ Contest !



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Greetings all !

Another RatRod hits the street ! Patched up, bondo'd & new front quarter panel from a parted out 300SLR welded on. R/h headlight cover missing, hood dented & twisted & surface rust. Stilll, # 17 is once more ready for battle ! Check out those army surplus steel wheels !
I also found some great back drops for dispaying my cars with a spare track "Customised" for Rat Rod road duty !
Now for the contest ! First things first ! Sorry, but the illustrated # 17 is NOT the prize but you can still win your own primered "Rat Rod" body kit !
Simply be the first to identify the building in the rear AND the city it is in !
Good luck !

Neal :dude: 

Perhaps the next step is customising my racing set with a whole "Rat Rod City" theme ! LOL !
:tongue: SOMEBODY STOP ME !


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Mannn!! it looks cool.. i'm jealous that you have time to do them!!! keep them coming!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

I think the building is the Aurora Plastics Corporation in West Hempstead NewYork!

Somebody stop you??? hell NO! Keep building and sharing these alsphalt beasties! :thumbsup:


----------



## scratch (May 16, 2005)

*Like it!*

volvo1:1,

_Really _ like what you did to the Mercedes parted rat rod ... as I have other rides you post.

Cheers,
Jas


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

What did it hit, a deer? That is blood on the hood right? Looks great Neal! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

roadrner said:


> What did it hit, a deer? That is blood on the hood right? Looks great Neal! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


 Well, I have hit 2. Let me tell you.....they don't end up looking as good as the ratrod  ....stupid deer. Tasty, but stupid.


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

looks like the Dixie cup building in Easton, Pa.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

Its supposed to be a twisted hood with surface rust.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

roadrner said:


> What did it hit, a deer? That is blood on the hood right? Looks great Neal! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


Its supposed to be surface rust. Neal


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

scratch said:


> volvo1:1,
> 
> _Really _ like what you did to the Mercedes parted rat rod ... as I have other rides you post.
> 
> ...



The "story" of the car is that It sideswiped another car (notice the r/h headlight cover missing & "bondo'd" r/h fender),lost control & hit another car & had to have a another L/h fender welded on from another parted out car. The Hood still needs "replacement".I tried to simulate welding marks at the joints with silver & "Rust" railroad color.The "Old white" is another Rail Road color that I realy like.I want to do another car using it.
It takes a lot more time to do Highly detailed Rat Rods than other projects but the result is a lot more realism. I casted a lot of the detail parts from other molds.

Neal


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

WesJY said:


> Mannn!! it looks cool.. i'm jealous that you have time to do them!!! keep them coming!! :thumbsup:
> 
> Wes


 While I will be working longer hours starting this week (Money & pension issues) I will try to do more although not at the same rate of production as before.
Any how I hope I can be an inspiration to others & welcome all input.


Neal :dude:


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Neal !*



volvo1:1 said:


> It sideswiped another car (notice the r/h headlight cover missing & "bondo'd" r/h fender),lost control & hit another car & had to have a another L/h fender welded on from another parted out car. Neal


There will be no prisoners taken with that road warrior !


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

That looks like it's been out in a brawl, Neal!

Great innovative thinking!

Very realistic-

Keep at it mate! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 


The backdrop?

Well, my first thought (from the conditionof the building) was Iraq!  

But concede and say it at or near the old Aurora plant in N.J-


Cheers..


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Great job Neal. Much better than my past efforts of sticking a car in the oven to soften the plastic and then add dents. You are right about the detailing. Certainly harder to make a car look beaten and weathered. Painting a door or quarter panel to make it look like a repair was done just looks like a painted part. You've managed to make yours look like actual replacements.
Jim


----------



## wheelszk (Jul 8, 2006)

Campbells Soup, Camden, NJ


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Neal - is the building that insane asylum featured on MTV's Fear? I think it was in Pennsylvania somewhere. If you look close, I am on the third floor waving and saying "get me outta here".
Jim


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

C'mon guys, this is not THAT hard to figure out ! I really want to give this Rat Rod kit away !


Neal


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

volvo1:1 said:


> C'mon guys, this is not THAT hard to figure out ! I really want to give this Rat Rod kit away !
> 
> 
> Neal


Well, you can always give it to me. :wave:


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

OK guys ! Against my better judgement I am giving a hint !

"It has something to do with what this hobby is about !"

Once you have it down pat you just need a little "googling "


Neal


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

Hey Joez, is that a ferret on your shoulder?


----------



## SplitPoster (May 16, 2006)

Well, I googled "spending money on little slot cars" and came up empty

Well, since the Aurora factory has been guessed multiple times...

It's the old Auto World building in Scranton, PA


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

No, the Autoworld place I was at was more like a napa. walk in to a "u" shaped desk with catalogs all over, page thru the catalogs, find the part, and they have someone pull it up front. it was warehouse like, but not industry/huge factory.


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

OK guys, this is against my better judgement but I am dropping a broad hint.


"CARS"

Remember,the 1st one to get it wins the prize.


Neal :dude:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Hmmm.....

I mentioned this on "chat", but didn't Tyco have a plant in N.J?  

Since you mentioned the building is in N.J, that has narrowed it down a bit, but I can't think of any other slot-related buildings up there?  

I give up after this...(but still quite curious!)
How about another hint, Neal?  


I'm with S&D on the Auto World building--it's exactly as he described it and what I saw when I went--and that was in Scranton.


Cheers..


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Pixar studio?


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

Is it the Linden N.J. GM plant?


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

boss9 said:


> Hmmm.....
> 
> I mentioned this on "chat", but didn't Tyco have a plant in N.J?
> 
> ...


 Sorry for any misunderstanding but I never hinted it was any specific place. That is for you guys to figure out.


Neal :dude:


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

*...*

My guess would have been auroa also but not it..
Im going to say Hudson Detroit  
or ... no thats not it...
Joe please the hair is blockin the thought waves.. :freak: :thumbsup:


----------



## 41-willys (Jan 7, 2000)

the old mercedes factory


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

original Ford factory


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

I must say that you guys are getting close ! Keep trying !


Neal :dude:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Model T Factory in Highland Park MI?

Doesn't look like the Piquette Plant (Original Model T) and not as big as the Rouge Plant.

Jim


----------



## sethndaddy (Dec 4, 2004)

hmmm........GMC factory


----------



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

It's the caddie plant


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

:wave: Remember you need to ID the building & the city it is in.  


Neal :dude:


----------



## coach61 (Sep 6, 2004)

volvo1:1 said:


> :wave: Remember you need to ID the building & the city it is in.
> 
> 
> Neal :dude:


GMC in Detroit? I drove by it once very fast when I got lost in the finest neighbourhood in Deroit...Nice people..(not) I even ran red lights....

Dave


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Neal- Finally - This is the Fisher Body Works plant. It originally made bodies for Cadillac and evetually merged with GM in the 20's.

Located at the corner of Hastings and Piquette Ave in Detroit, just east of Woodward, it was called Fisher Body 21

Jim


----------



## 1scalevolvo (Feb 5, 2004)

*We Have A Winner ! Congradulations*



T-jetjim said:


> Neal- Finally - This is the Fisher Body Works plant. It originally made bodies for Cadillac and evetually merged with GM in the 20's.
> 
> Located at the corner of Hastings and Piquette Ave in Detroit, just east of Woodward, it was called Fisher Body 21
> 
> Jim


 :wave: CONGRADULATIONS !

Jim, you are the winner ! I bet you figured out it was a place where cars were built like Detroit & then googled up some web sites that had pictures of Detroit like I once did.Send me your address & I will send you your Rat Rod kit !

Regards, Neal :dude:


----------



## T-jetjim (Sep 12, 2005)

Neal- I googled a lot of stuff. This took me hours. But I learnd a lot of history along the way, mainy about the Ford plants. There are not a lot of pictures of these old plants and most are just from one angle.
Thanks for the contest - You've got a PM!
Jim


----------



## fgf60 (Jun 11, 2005)

So I was right, I glad I gave it away.........


----------

